# VOTE FOR YOUR FAVORITE LATIN AMERICAN CITY



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

What's your favorite Latin American city? If it's not listed, feel free to give it a plug via thread reply.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

To live in - Sampa for sure! Also a very impressive and highly vibrating city in big changes. I like it especially as the culinary world capital


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

BA looks really nice, as does Santiago de Chile.


----------



## Zarkon (Dec 22, 2004)

L'Havana
B.A.
Montevideo


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Buenos Aires
Bogota
Santiago
Sao Paulo
Mexico City
Baranquilla


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Lima
Sao Paulo
havana
Caracas
Mexico city
Buenos Aires

But I only base my argument on what I have seen in photos and heard about those cities, as I have only been going in one of those


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

Rio
São Paulo
Campinas
Buenos Aires
Santiago
Montevideu
Santos
Belo Horizonte


----------



## Tonka Truck (Jan 26, 2005)

San Juan, Puerto Rico IS NOT part of Latin America. It's part of the UNITED STATES of AMERICA as a U.S. Territory. The mayor of the San Juan advocates for the island to become the 51st state of the union. Close to 96% of the islands population wish to remain part of the United States.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHA! Yes, and the Iraqi also beg on their knees to be the 52nd state and both are wrong because you took UK already long ago as the 51st :lol:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

So, it is still latin america, the fact that it remains in the United States doesn't change much about it, people speak spanish over there, a latin language and it is obviously in the americas, so it is indeed part of latin america


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

Where's Guadalajara?


----------



## Zwanderlust (Apr 7, 2005)

*Think outside the box*



Tonka Truck said:


> San Juan, Puerto Rico IS NOT part of Latin America. It's part of the UNITED STATES of AMERICA as a U.S. Territory. The mayor of the San Juan advocates for the island to become the 51st state of the union. Close to 96% of the islands population wish to remain part of the United States.


Puerto Rico being a Latin American _country_ (yes, I said country) and a commonwealth of the United States are not mutually exclusive. Both facts co-exist very nicely in the grand scheme of things. A native of Hawaii is no less of a Pacific Islander because he is a U. S. citizen; The Virgin Islands is no less a part of the Caribbean because it's a U. S. territory. Capice? :yes:


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Mexico City, Rio de Janeiro, San Juan and Panama City


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

hngcm said:


> Where's Guadalajara?



Ditto, I'd take it over most cities in the poll. Oh well, my favorite from the poll are BS, SP, MXC, and Rio.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Panama City, Panama,*

As hinted by my username, location, reply title and signature, I seize the opportunity to redundantly extol the virtues of my favorite city. Visually stunning,*and awesome in _almost_ every conceivable way, *Panama City* is a great source of national pride.

*Click on the link below for evidence in support of my claim.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Panama City


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

*Santiago de Chile
*Montevideo
*Buenos Aires


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Rio de Janero
San Juan


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

if you want to live in LA, i recommend montevideo or santiago de chile


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

São Paulo: no earthquakes, no major natural desasters, lot of nightlife, lot of culture (theatres, museums),....


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

eklips said:


> I posted this message in 2005, that was seven years ago :crazy:, just let the thread die in peace.


There is a forumer bumping dozens of 2005 threads. Always the same person. Usually promoting the same city/region.


----------



## master-chivas (Oct 31, 2011)

marcos.tulio said:


> Why Canada is not included in this poll?? Well, it speaks a Latin language (French) and it is obviously in the Americas....
> 
> _____
> 
> ...


only one province(quebec) speaks french officially, that's about 7 million people ,still, not everyone speaks french in QUEBEC. Plus it's a very different culture more oriented towards France and England... Some Argentinians, Brazilians, Uruguayans may say they are also oriented toward Europe but i' lived in Montreal 11 years and I can tall you it has nothing to do with South America...

Anyway I 'd never consider Canada or even Québec as part of Latin America, for me it goes way beyond the language you speak


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

FAAN said:


> Rio, BRA
> São Paulo, BRA
> Curitiba, BRA
> Florianópolis, BRA
> ...



Folks, please stop bumping up old City vs City threads from 7 years ago. Thank you.


----------

